# Range Report: P22



## CTCurry99 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well I finally made it through the box of 500 rounds I bought for the 'ole Walther. I've now put 540 rounds through it total. That's over 3 trips to the range. (I always went with other people. We would share a lane, so I didn't get to shoot it a lot. We all have handguns and we all take turns shooting each others.) I've cleaned it after each visit (I'd imagine about 150-180 rounds each trip. I'm a little bit of a clean freak.) It's worked without any problems or issues. I even tried the longer 5" barrel, but it just doesn't do it for me. I like it small and compact. :numbchuck:


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Purchase a suppressor so you can practice anywhere..........even in your backyard.....


----------



## Newbie (Feb 13, 2007)

where would i look for a supressor?


----------

